# secret santa chi....



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just wanted to say thank you to all of those that joined ss this year things are going well there has been a slight delay in the shipping of some gifts but those of you who havent received anything I assure you I have heard that your gifts are either in the mail or being mailed out this week.

Ive enjoyed seeing all the gifts that people have received & sent people have really gone all out with the gifts this year....the personal gifts & personal items are so thoughtful & well thought out..

Anyway the main purpose of this post was because while posting pics of gifts some havent mentioned who there ss was.. thought everyone should be recognised for their efforts & thoughtfulness...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

this is the list of the people who have received gifts so there will be more names to come...



Dahlias mama & Fbraran

TLI & Littlehead

MarieUkk & Jade Carr

Jade Carr & MarieUkk

Dazy Mae & TLI

lilbabyvenus & Iowasangel

Ivy's mom & appleblossom

mom of 4 chis & Brodysmom

Jerrys mom & princesslisa31

rci1095 & appleblossom


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

appleb you did a great job !!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

continued....

Fbrrarn & Dahlias mama

Brodysmom & rcj1095

Jessica & lynx8456

lynx8456 & avbjessup

pam6400 & Tricia

Tricia & pam6400

appleblossom & Kristin

appleblossom & msmadison

appleblossom & voodewlady

omguthrie & Tink

Kay & Butterlover

Princess & Ember

Ember & Princess


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got mine from Jessica,Shiloh and Harley!
Avbjeesup got her presents from me.

Awesome job with organizing the SS Appleblossom.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Sarah & phoebedog

phoebedog & sarah

Princess & London

rubia & rachellauren


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow apple u had a lot of people lol!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Kioana said:


> appleb you did a great job !!!


thanks Kioana!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> wow apple u had a lot of people lol!


lol thats not even all of them just the ones who have gotten gifts so far


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I had so much fun with this!!! Thank you so so so much!!!

Brodysmom


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

forgot to add

litlbitprincess & pookypeds


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

My SS should have recieved her stuff today, if not - then tomorrow! I hope she posts lotsa pics!  

THANKS APPLE!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope to do this next year!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We got a gorgeous package today, such brillliant pressies. Rico got gifts of things that I had never even seen before. The kids posted some pix for me , they were as excited as the wee dog himself.

So a big thank you to Rachel and family and Macy & Jordan
xoxo

I so much appreciate you organising us !!


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

Too bad I joined too late for SS lol. I'll be in it next year for sure though!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Brandi you did such a good job! Well done 
I've loved seeing what everyone gets! xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'm hoping the package from my girls and I arrives sometime this week. :coolwink:

If it's not there by Saturday, I'm really going to start to worry.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd love to join in next year x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

SS is brilliant!! myself and my girls loved their gifts!!! thankyou for organising this x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my ss missed her package yesterday  LOL. hoping she got it today


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

THANK YOU Appleblossom for organising SS.
it has been wonderful and i've enjoyed seeing all the photos everyone has posted.

and THANK YOU Princess, for Diefie's presents.
he really, really loves the blanket.
when ever i pick it up, he comes running up to me expecting to be bundled up for a snuggle 
i shall have to take some photos.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I sent mine out on Monday...I haven't seen my SS post about it though


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I did the organizing for an SS on another forum and trust me when I say, it's no picnic! lol It's very difficult and I didn't have as many people!!! There is no way I'd endeavor to organize something this big!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

YAY well done Brandi, thaks so much for organising it.
Sent mine SS package out on Tues, hoping it will arrive soon........!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww wow that sounded so lovely! everyone one looked like theyve had a lot of fun!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't wait to do this again next year. This was just so great!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Ember said:


> THANK YOU Princess, for Diefie's presents.
> he really, really loves the blanket.
> when ever i pick it up, he comes running up to me expecting to be bundled up for a snuggle
> i shall have to take some photos.


Your more than welcome and THANK YOU so muc for my gifts too!! the girls wont leave the sqeaky ball alone, Elise brings it to bed with her!!
Please get some pics, would love to see them!!
Also post more pics of your adorable Diefie too! x



lilbabyvenus said:


> I can't wait to do this again next year. This was just so great!


Same here!! i want to start now lol x


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

You did an awesome job Brandi! I know how stressful it was at times, but you handled it all great, and made sure that no one was disappointed


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job Brandi, what an endeavor this must have been for you! We all had lots of fun. Thank you so much.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is still enjoying his presents and both Jasper and I 
love seeing all the posts from people who got their 
SS gifts. I must say though that I was disappointed 
to see the post from Deme and Jake today and I know
1 of our other valued and loved members here hasn't
gotten SS presents yet for her 2 little fur babies. I 
hope that it was a minor over site and that they 
each get their gifts soon so they can share in the fun 
with the rest of us.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper is still enjoying his presents and both Jasper and I
> love seeing all the posts from people who got their
> SS gifts. I must say though that I was disappointed
> to see the post from Deme and Jake today and I know
> ...


Thankyou for the kind comment....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Jasper is still enjoying his presents and both Jasper and I
> love seeing all the posts from people who got their
> SS gifts. I must say though that I was disappointed
> to see the post from Deme and Jake today and I know
> ...


silly me, I thought your were talking about us--but I see DazyMae
responded to that post.

I hope our SS gets a stick and a lump of coal....


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> silly me, I thought your were talking about us--but I see DazyMae
> responded to that post.
> 
> I hope our SS gets a stick and a lump of coal....


Oh Therese, surely yours are on the way!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I would just like to say that I was a cheerful giver for SS. The fact that Tabitha and Jerry did not receive anything in no way reflects on Appleblossom who has spent many hours trying to make this a fun and happy event for Chi Ppl. And, in no way reflects on PrincessLisa31 who was our SS recipient. 

It was a risk accepted at the beginning of this process. I know that. You just don't expect to be the one left out. And, it's hard to be on here every day watching others receive and enjoy their gifts. It is not that we have need of anything. It was just the anticipation and the fun of something totally unknown and unexpected for Christmas. 

Not for me, not for mine, but I hope that whoever has not sent out a SS gift to their recipient will step up and do the right thing. Gosh I hate to see people disappointed especially during the holidays. Merry Christmas.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I would just like to say that I was a cheerful giver for SS. The fact that Tabitha and Jerry did not receive anything in no way reflects on Appleblossom who has spent many hours trying to make this a fun and happy event for Chi Ppl. And, in no way reflects on PrincessLisa31 who was our SS recipient.
> 
> It was a risk accepted at the beginning of this process. I know that. You just don't expect to be the one left out. And, it's hard to be on here every day watching others receive and enjoy their gifts. It is not that we have need of anything. It was just the anticipation and the fun of something totally unknown and unexpected for Christmas.
> 
> Not for me, not for mine, but I hope that whoever has not sent out a SS gift to their recipient will step up and do the right thing. Gosh I hate to see people disappointed especially during the holidays. Merry Christmas.



Your original ss wasnt princesslisa31 it was another member who backed out at the last minute after deadline..Princesslisa31 was kind enough to reshop & do returns so that she could get you approperiate ss stuff for Jerry & Tabitha..she is also in the UK so I think she deserves the benefit of the doubt here that her gift is in the mail


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

This makes me feel very sad to read this as we all know that this was supposed to be fun and spirit lifting for the holidays. I have not received a SS gift yet and not sure if it is just lost in the holiday shuffle or late coming.
As we all know this can sometimes happen because this is a very crazy time at the post office! 
My special gift I give you is lots of Christmas hugs and to me that is the best gift of all. That is what truely matters at Christmas.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I....And, in no way reflects on PrincessLisa31 who was our SS recipient....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> This makes me feel very sad to read this as we all know that this was supposed to be fun and spirit lifting for the holidays. I have not received a SS gift yet and not sure if it is just lost in the holiday shuffle or late coming.
> As we all know this can sometimes happen because this is a very crazy time at the post office!
> My special gift I give you is lots of Christmas hugs and to me that is the best gift of all. That is what truely matters at Christmas.


You are truly an angel from heaven aren't you sweetie??? I got wonderful gifts from both my santas and hope that everybody who hasn't gotten anything has something special coming. I love your Christmas hugs and all the joy that this has given all of us.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

hope your pressie gets to you soon


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for offering. It is not necessary.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I received my gifts, I posted about them last week. I don't know who My SS is though. I'd love to know. We loved our gifts. Paco plays with his toys every day, and he loves his bed. I must admit my SS has kept him or herself well hidden. I took lots of Pic's I just need to figure out how to post them,I'm sure once I get it I'll be posting pics all the time. Thanks again SS. I hope everyone who hasen't received their gifts, will get them by this weekend.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Everyone done such a good job,


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

it is sad to hear some people havn't recieved their gifts yet 
to all those who havn't recieved their gifts yet my fingers are crossed for yout hat you recieve them soon x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I would just like to post a public Thank You to all of the wonderful
members of Chi Ppl who have contacted me to offer to be our SS!
I cannot begin to tell you how special I feel knowing that my little 
Tabitha and Jerry are so very loved by members of this Board.
You have already given us more than we could have dreamed from
SS (secret Santa)!

Your generous offers are so much more meaningful than a truckload
of packages... This is, in fact, the true meaning of Christmas. Thank you
again for priceless gift of your friendship—no gift wrap necessary, no
postage required. Merry Christmas and Blessings for the New Year!


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Tanna said:


> I received my gifts, I posted about them last week. I don't know who My SS is though. I'd love to know. We loved our gifts. Paco plays with his toys every day, and he loves his bed. I must admit my SS has kept him or herself well hidden. I took lots of Pic's I just need to figure out how to post them,I'm sure once I get it I'll be posting pics all the time. Thanks again SS. I hope everyone who hasen't received their gifts, will get them by this weekend.


I'm so sorry Tanna, I forgot to put the card in with the gifts that had my name. I just realized it was still in the sack with the wrapping paper last weekend.

I'm happy that Paco likes his gifts. It was so much fun shopping for him!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

IowasAngel said:


> I'm so sorry Tanna, I forgot to put the card in with the gifts that had my name. I just realized it was still in the sack with the wrapping paper last weekend.
> 
> I'm happy that Paco likes his gifts. It was so much fun shopping for him!


Thank you again. Paco really loves all of his pressies, He lays in is bed every night when I'm cooking dinner. This was alot of fun, hopefully we will all be able to participate next year. Have A Merry Christmas and a Happy New year!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

from a secret source, I have heard that:










Yaaaaay!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for doing this for us all Brandi! Teresa made my girls and me feel very special and we had an awesome time shopping for Mandy & her furbutts :love2: :love2:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I was just wondering who my SS was??? the babies are Loving there presents!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone else still waiting on their SS gifts besides us?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*SS over for this year...*



Jessica said:


> Anyone else still waiting on their SS gifts besides us?


I'm sorry you did not receive a SS gift. I wish I had been your SS. You would
definitely have received gifts and notes throughout the season.

Brody's Mom, who was never our SS, sent wonderful gifts to Tabitha and Jerry. 
It was sooo appreciated. I told her that Brody will be our Valentine


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Jerry and Tabitha's Mom. Maybe it will turn up, but nothing now. Apparently it was sent out two weeks ago... and before that was already late because it got sent back to sender. It just stinks since we put time and effort into the SS we had!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sorry you have not received your gift yet. 
Its like you said...all the time and effort and thoughtfulness that you gave when you sent out your gift is the special part of sharing in a SS exchange. 
I hope that your gift will come soon and if it does not I sure hope that there will be a darn good reason or explanation as to why. 
Hugs to you and the babies....Darlene
Happy New Year


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake never received anything either which really upset him but at least he got lots of pressies from me and my horsey friends


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh no. sorry to hear that Jake, Shiloh & harley havn't recived any gifts  
hopefully theyre on there way x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jessica said:


> Thanks Jerry and Tabitha's Mom. Maybe it will turn up, but nothing now. Apparently it was sent out two weeks ago... and before that was already late because it got sent back to sender. It just stinks since we put time and effort into the SS we had!!



Awe I feel so bad for you ....Jasper is still enjoying his presents. 
Jessica you were an awesome SS! We still can't thank you enough.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I feel really bad for the sender of the ss gift that haven't been recieved. It is so heart-breaking to do shopping, and making, and picking just the rightthing for each wee chi..wrap it all --really splash out and send it off..then NOTHING. I can not image how upsetting this is...to send something and have it not get to the recipiant. 

So I am sorry for both..the ones who didn't get their pressie...you were thought of and someone sent you a gift...but it never made it to you.. AND the poor things who put lots of love? & $$ into a gift that never showed.

It was a great idea...we loved getting our ss. And the kids here were thrilled to bit to find out who we could give to , that she had a brother chi, even better AND that they were Rico's ss too. Oh it was the most exciting thing ever. Rico got lots of lovely gifts. They sent this great toy , an ornament that bounces like a ball--great time chasing that thing...

xoxo to all we were all in this together and I got lots of joy out of reading the ss posts here everyday !!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I know my package was received, but I don't know if she liked it. 
I haven't seen anything posted about it...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I know my package was received, but I don't know if she liked it.
> I haven't seen anything posted about it...


oh no!!  i'm sure she liked it, maybe she was too busy to post?


----------

